# Do tire studs affect MPG?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Actual serious question here :laughing:

Do studded snow tires get better or worse gas mileage than the same tires without studs?

Going to be putting snows on the family Truckster here soon. Studs are nice, but certainly not essential with 4wd. If there is an impact to MPG, I will take them out before balancing.

My logic process tells me it takes energy for the studs to make noise, much like a big ole mud tire. Which would of course reduce MPGs. But, if the studs help offset the soft compound of the snow tire, it could be a wash or even an improvement.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Your logic is spot on. Traction comes from friction against the road surface, friction causes an increase in rolling resistance. 

Studs most definitely decrease economy, the question is, by how much? I bet the impact is minimal.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

But it you only have to use 2wd then that would improve it.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Logically thinking greater rolling resistance = less MPG,but on the flip of that less, wheel spin on take off,less energy required to gain forward momentum,therefore more efficient. Lol I sound like some theorist.Lol I think it will be a draw. Unless it's illegal in your state to run them and no matter the MPG, you loose if you get caught with them on the street.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

HEStufrthnnails;1364021 said:


> Logically thinking greater rolling resistance = less MPG,but on the flip of that less, wheel spin on take off,less energy required to gain forward momentum,therefore more efficient. Lol I sound like some theorist.Lol I think it will be a draw. Unless it's illegal in your state to run them and no matter the MPG, you loose if you get caught with them on the street.


Just put them on the bottom side of the tire


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep,That sounds like something I might try.Lol


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Studs will negatively affect MPG to a degree but on a 4800 lb SUV I suspect you won't notice mulch firsthand difference after also factoring in loss from the winter blended fuel you'll be running on while the studs are in play. 

So the gain in traction would be considered worth the negligible offset.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm. Sounds like Lucy needs a diet.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1365728 said:


> Hmm. Sounds like Lucy needs a diet.....


No sir. Just the cargo in the passenger compartment.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Turns out I don't miss the hum of studs...


----------

